# CFP 265 online?



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Adam Wainwright <ajmw@home.com>* on *Tue, 05 Dec 2000 13:31:51 -0800*
Does anyone know where I could find the CFP 265 dress regs online?  Its rather
hard as cadets to attain these sorts of publications, when they do come there
years old.
-Adam
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

